# Advice For High School Student (Please READ)



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,
well im a U.S high school student..well just graduated like 2 days ago..
soon to be IMG (internation medical school graduate) and im very determined as well
as hardworking. So I went to the library today and starting looking at some USMLE Step books first aid and that kinda stuff; So I just wanted alittle advice..
i took AP Biology and AP chemistry this year, and studying pyschology and biochem over the summer. Im mainly worried about the USMLE , is there anything i can do right now in terms of preparing myself to have an advantage when i take it, probably after my 2nd or 3rd year of medical school, the stuff in the USMLE book was alittle intimidating but do able i guess, but am i on the right track?
what scared me the most was the 50% passing rate of IMG's
but im studying in Pakistan from Shifa, one of theiir best medical schools,
so if anyone can be kind enough to give me some advice to relieve the stress,
give me some advice as to how i should prepare myself, as in get a job in clinical work, study-this-that, do this-that, that would be a HUGEEEEEEEE help!!!
please reply as soon as you read this, i will be refreshing like a madman!! : )


----------



## njqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation as you. The 50 percent pass rate is very deceptive, as it includes many Caribbean graduates as well as graduates of non english medium medical schools. They have a very hard time passing the USMLE but as an American high school grad you will do great. Pakistani medical graduates score well above the world average on the USMLE. If this is what you want to do you will definitely succeed if you work for it!


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Just wondering, are you saying that, njqueen, through some sort of statistics or just from what you have seen? I would say that in terms of preparing, just going above an beyond what is required in med school will give you the best chance when it comes time to prep for usmle.


----------



## njqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

solid statistics


----------

